# Super Troopers squad car



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

The movie "Super Troopers" is a comedy about a small town sheriff's office about to be shut down. I built this model about 3 years ago. 
it was a standard Lindberg Crown Vic kit, with custom paint and decals ordered from Ebay.
DSCF5269 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF5270 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF5271 by aus_mus, on Flickr

Here it is next to my Jumanji squad car.
DSCF5272 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF5273 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" book em Dano"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

About that plate #, officer.....


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

They both look very good. Fine work!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Bruce Bishop said:


> They both look very good. Fine work!


+1


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice work meow.


----------

